# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Cần thủ tục gì khi vay vốn ngân hàng mua căn hộ khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy

## bdshacinco

Quý khách đang băn khoăn về vấn đề thủ tục vay vốn Ngân hàng mua căn hộ khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy có thể tham kháo các giấy tờ thủ tục dưới đây:

Tất cả các Ngân hàng đều có thể hỗ trợ vay vốn khi mua căn hộ Cầu Giấy Center Point cho khách hàng. Và tùy từng Ngân hàng và điều kiện hồ sơ của quý khách có thể quyết định số tiền vay, tối đa có thể lên 70 – 80%. Như thế ít nhất khi mua nhà quý khách cần có sẵn 20 – 30% số tiền tổng giá trị căn hộ.

Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết khi vay vốn mua căn hộ Hacinco 110 Cầu Giấy tại ngân hàng:

- CMND – hộ chiếu, Sổ hộ khẩu – Giấy chứng nhận tạm trú của người muốn vay vốn.

- Giấy đề nghị để được vay vốn (theo mẫu của ngân hàng Vietcombank, BIDV …)

- Hợp đồng mua bán nhà mà có công chứng hoặc chứng thư định giá.

- Giấy tờ về chứng minh thu nhập.

- Giấy tờ tài sản bảo đảm khác (Nếu khách hàng có và muốn thế chấp tài sản này khi vay vốn).

- Giấy đăng ký kết hôn hoặc giấy chứng nhận đang độc thân.

- Giấy tờ chứng minh với mục đích sử dụng vốn khác phù hợp cho mục đích vay để mua nhà hay vay để bù đắp tài chính.

Thông tin chi tiết liên hệ: 0913.909.155

----------

